# Schutzblech Woom 3



## May_2000 (15. April 2014)

Hallo,
nachdem ich durch die vielen Tipps hier vor eineinhalb Jahren auf Islabike gestossen bin, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir helfen könnt. Bin nämlich leider überhaupt kein Fahrradfreak.
Meine Tochter ist bislang auf dem Cnoc14 gefahren, dass leider langsam zu klein wird. 
Wir haben jetzt ein Woom 3 für sie bestellt. Blöderweise gibt es dafür keine Schutzbleche. Die müssen aber unbedingt dran, sonst ist es kein richtiges Fahrrad. Behauptet zumindest die zukünftige Fahrerin 
Von Woom hab ich die Empfehlung, dass Steckschutzbleche gehen müssten. Aber welche? Unser Fahrradladen vor Ort ist nicht so prall, vor allem was die Unterstützung bei nicht bei ihm gekauften Rädern angeht. Und ich hab null Plan. Im Netz gibt es ja unendlich viele.
Habt ihr ´ne Idee? Oder hat jemand schon Schutzbleche an ein Woombike gemacht?
Viele Grüße, May


----------



## hawkes (15. April 2014)

Also ich habe vor zwei Wochen ein Woom 3 gekauft inkl. Schutzblechen - direkt von Woom. Beim Bestellen einfach "inkl. Schutzbleche" angeben und 20 Euro mehr überweisen.

Schutzbleche waren hier auch ein Nogo-Kriterium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (16. April 2014)

Ich kann nichts zum Woom 3 sagen 
(typisch Forist.. keine Ahnung aber seinen Senf dazu geben )
aber: ich hab am Kania 24 Steckbleche von Hebie (und inzwischen von SKS im Keller) und für das Kania 20 welche von SKS

zum Kania 24 (s. inkl. Foto auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-kania-twenty-four.681113/)
Abgesehen davon, dass die (mitgegebenen) Schutzbleche zu groß für 24" sind, ist die Montage unkomfortabel. Der mitgelieferte Halter (zur Montage vorne) ist zu kurz, so dass das Steckblech über der Bremse sitzt. Hier wäre ein Adapter notwendig, so dass das Steckblech tiefer sitzt.

Zum Kania 20
Hier habe ich SKS velo 55 kid gekauft. Einfache Monatge mit passenden Haltern. So soll es sein. Als Schmankerl dazu der perfekte Support von SKS, da ich das hintere Blech (genauer gesagt hintere Plastik) am Gepäckträger / Befestigungspunkt für das Rücklicht abstützen wollte...

Daher meine Empfehlung: SKS velo 55 (20" wäre Kid, 24" wäre Junior)


----------



## trolliver (16. April 2014)

SKS kann ich auch empfehlen, für alle Größen. Sowohl Steckbleche als auch die fest montierten (Bleumels). Wobei ich letztere eindeutig bevorzuge. Sie sind nicht oder kaum schwerer als Steckbleche, weil diese einen schweren Halter aus starkem Stahl benötigen. Bei den Bleumels kann man die Stahlstreben dagegen für ein paar Euro gegen solche aus Carbon tauschen, das spart richtig Gewicht. Wenn die Schutzbleche eh meist am Rad bleiben (ich kenne kaum einen, bei dem das Steckschutzblech ständig entfernt und wieder montiert wird), ist ein fest verbautes die deutlich bessere Lösung, weil es einfach bombenfest sitzt. Sollte hinten ein Gepäckträger angebracht sein, braucht man ohnehin keine Streben hinten wegen der schon angesprochenen Gepäckträgerabstützung.

Steckbleche habe ich auch, sowohl für mein Stadtrad (Jekyll), das geht nicht anders, gibt sogar einen Headshok-Adapter von SKS, als auch für Philipps 20er, doch die warten noch im Keller auf Weiterverkauf, weil sie mir zu schwer sind. Sind aber die zweiteiligen, vorn zumindest.


----------



## hawkes (20. April 2014)

Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle für die Carbon-Stäbe?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trolliver (20. April 2014)

Klar, hier z.B. Gibt's aber auch in anderen Stärken, je nach Aufnahme. Teuer sind die nicht und lassen sich mit einem Seitenschneider kürzen, Bowdenzugzange geht auch.


----------

